# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Poder mental

## pujoman

A ver, me gusta bastante la magia bizarra y quizas lo expongo en mentalismo pq mas que nada no se donde meterlo xdd... De lo que estoy hablando es de efectos de poder mental pero sin truco, como por ejemplo apagar cigarros, travesar cosas etc. Cuando me piden hacer algo y no quiero hacer monedas (no se mucho) les digo encended 1 cigarro, y les monto la historia de que la mente esta por encima de todo, sobretodo del dolor, para demostrarlo, me apagan el cigarro enla boca (realmnte facil), pero 1 dia se me fue la olla y me lo apague en la mano bien apagado, evidentemente me dolio y me quedo 1 marca permanente pero claro estava demostrando que el dolor es metafisico y que no existe, por tanto me jodi y deje la mano como 1 campeon...o como 1 gili... a parte de eso mas locuras no he hecho, al grano vosotros conoceis algo de magia bizarra? algo de travesarse cosas? Marc Spelmann se metia 1 pequeña bola de acero en la nariz y se la sacaba por el ojo, alguien conoce de estos trucos, es mas lo practicais,? es peligroso? 1 aguja se atraviesa el brazo, duele? se hacerlo de forma irreal, pero realmente se puede lograr?

paro de enrollarme, ya me contareis si teneis alguna experiencia..

PD: No se os ocurra  hacer lo que yo hago...

SALUDOS

----------


## Mariano Sosa

jeje.. si me habré quemado la mano con cigarrillos... 

Un consejo.. si vas a apagar un cigarrillo en la mano ayuda que antes pongas la mano en hielo durante un minuto o asi. Luego la secas y listo. Te aseguro que dolerá muchisimo menos  :Smile1:

----------


## ignoto

Yo para evitar el dolor a la hora de apagar cigarrillos prefiero utilizar la mano de otro.
Además de que no me duele nada de nada, desarrollo mi capacidad de persuasión.

----------


## ARENA

Lo de apagar el cigarro en la mano ? no entiendo en que truco es necesario ,pero para evitar el dolor se puede utilizar un FP.

Para lo de la aguja en el brazo hay un juego que venden que hace eso sin riesgo ni nada ,no te puedo decir que tal esta porque no lo conozco pero si llamas a Mariano te puede ayudar mejor.

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id=1046

Y si lo quieres hacer de forma real hay la gente que lo hace utiliza un anestesico local llamado xilocaina que ademas de que te puedes atravesar de verdad el brazo sin dolor no sangra.(NO RECOMENDABLE)

y en tercer lugar hay un DVD de Thomas Medina que enseña trucos bizarros como manipular hojas de afeitar etc. a lo Criss Angel

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id=556

Saludos[/url]

----------


## pujoman

ola de nuevo. El articulo que dice Arena, lo tengo el de la aguja. es muy real os lo aseguro. Thomas medina tb lo tengo, hay algunos efectos como el de comer cristal que esta realmente bien, otra cosa, lo del hielo es cierto, pero la quemadura que me hice es tan gore que creo que tanto con hielo con sin hielo el agujero se queda igual, si si, me hice 1 agujero en la mano de unos 2 milimetros de profundidad, hicieron de mi mano 1 cenicero humano xdd, claro, la culpa fue mia por decirles que me lo apagasen ellos...si hubiera sido yo, evidentemente que habria buscado 1 callo en la mano o coger 1 hielo (era en 1 bar). Prefiero apagarlos en la lengua, no duele nada... Otra de mis grandes y estupidas proezas que hice es la de comerse 1 cigarrillo... tampoco os lo aconsejo, tiene mal gusto, es amargo...eso si, gane la apuesta xdd. En fin hay gente que dice que lo prueben los demas, yo pertenezco en esos "demas"jejje. 

saludos bizarros

PD: Quizas si que tenga que ver realmente la mente en este tipo de cosas, ya que tienes que mentalizar de que lo que vas hacer es antinatural y que tu cuerpo es posible que no lo aguante...Mente sobre materia

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pujoman, no se si considerarlo magia bizarra, fakirismo, o lo que quieras ... pero que te pareceria introducirte un cordón por la nariz y sacarlo por la nariz? .... Seguiendo con tu línia de apagarte cigarillos en la mano ..  :Wink1:

----------


## pujoman

interesante... estuve años buscando 1 efecto que se lo vi hacer a Sylvester, 1 cordon que travesava las orejas muy bueno, lo de la nariz puede estar bien, supongo que te refieres ponertelo a 1 orificio i sacarlo x el otro, sabes algo del tema? hay que agujerear??

siguiendo mi linea de locuras os cuento tb que me dispararon dardos en la mano (esos de punta de plastico) pero quieras o no, duelen xdd, y llegaron a clavarse en la mano xdd y yo sin inmutarse, hay quien dice que estoy loco, xo siempre digo que esta mas loco quien lo dice....

saludos bizarros

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Tio, tu eres medio Jack-Ass ... recibes dinero a cambio de dardazos?? jajaja

Queria decir un cordón por la nariz, y sacarlo por la boca, no tiene "nada" de mágico ...  Yo solia hacerlo. Primero practique con los bastoncillos para los oidos .... me los metia hasta que no se veia nada, luego lo hice con clavos y un martillo (Haciendo el papelito de que me lo clavo ....)

Y finalmente probe con un cordon mojado y congelado ponerlo por la nariz, y sacarlo por la boca.

Yo nunca he sangrado, pero amigos mios lo han intentado y uno concretamente tubo hemorragias durante 3 semanas.

----------


## zhoraida

madre mia!! de verdad haceis esas cosas?? o utilizais algun metodo magico?? no se si me explico pero es que lo he flipado... Me encanta la magia bizarra, "amo" a criss angel pero ... No se me interesa este tema pero siempre me pregunto lo mismo: ¿hasta donde llega la ficcion? ¿puede la gente diferenciar la realidad de la ficcion? ¿hasta que punto se puede persuadir y que de alguna manera inciten a creencias mas sobrenaturtales?... es un tema muy debatido ya pero es que al leer vuestros post me apetecia escribir esto.
UN saludo y oye... cuidaros!!

----------


## pujoman

Hola zhoraida, lo de la Nariz nunca lo he probado, todo lo demas (clavarse cosas en las manos, apagar cigarros en cualquier sitio del cuerpo, clavarse agujas en las manos xdd...es (almenos yo) real, excepto 1 juego que realizo que se hace con 1 material un tanto raro que permite travesarte la piel con 1 aguja enorme (vease tiendamagia), eso si, cuando hago estas cosas se ve claramente que no hay truco, simplemente se tiene que estar muy motivado, los demas te miran con 1 cara de que eres 1 bicho raro, pero tu sabes  a lo que vas, sino no lo harias. Decir tb que cuando hago el de la aguja (el falso) mucha d ela gente no pudo mirar porque es bastante gore ver como te arrancas la piel del antebrazo, cuando me queme la mano me paso lo mismo, lo unico que eso era real y alli se quedo 1 marca del diametro de 1 cigarrillo xdd. En fin estoy intentando inventar 1 juego en que me corte las venas (intentare evitar que sea real xdd, asi os lo podre explicar a ver como fue jajajaj)

saludos

----------


## MANU_222

Hola bueno la verdad yo sabia el de apagar el cigarrillo en la mano y otras cosas, pero nunca he intentado el de la nariz,el que he visto en la tele y me parecio muy impactante, fue cuando un mago argentino, no recuerdo el nombre, se tragaba un hilo por su boca y luego se lo sacaba por la pansa a una altura cercana del ombligo,muy bueno.alguno de ustedes lo conocian?

----------


## zhoraida

HOla pujoman y to el mundo...
UNa cosilla como vendes esos efectos? magia o realidad?... es que me surgen dudas acerca de hasta que punto los ilusionistas pueden influir en otras creencias,... si te incomodo con las preguntillas sorry no hace falta que contestes. 
Un saludo

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Zhoraida, hola, Yo lo de ponerme un cordón por la nariz y sacarlo por la boca, o clavarme un clavo en la nariz, ni lo vendo como magia, ni como realidad ..... Es simplemente una habilidad, como podria hacerlo un contorsionista. Y les explico un poco como pueden llegar a hacerlo .... les digo que las fosas nasales son zonas erogenas, muy sensibles, y muy poco acostumbradas al tacto, jajajaja!

Por otro lado lo de pujoman, lo de cortarse las venas, creo que solo podria venderse como ilusionismo .... 

Y lo de la aguja, pues medio medio, supongo que depende del nivel cultural de tu público ....

----------


## pujoman

stoy de acuerdo con 3 de diamantes, simplemente lo "vendo" como que soy capaz de... quizas lo retoco un poco diciendo que el dolor no existe por ejemplo, que es todo mental, si tu no kieres no sangras, si tu no quieres no te duele, etc etc. Hay quien se lo cree y hay quien no, tienes que ir con precaucion con los que creen, pq al igual se les va la olla , se cortan las venas y piensan que no les dolera ni que sangraran... por eso insites de que hace años que lo practicas y que no es una cosa de un par de años (no les digas 2 dias que se piensan que al 3º ya lo podran hacer) y que si algun dia lo intentan que alla ellos. Tu lo haces xa demostrar tus "dotes" como mentalista.

Lo de la aguja es bastante real, pero grancamente es dificil de creer que es cierto pero bueno, la impresion que da es la que cuenta. Y cierto lo de cortarse cualquier parte del cuerpo es simplemente ilusionismo, aunque decir que sopy amante de los cuchillos y me cortado tantas vecs las manos y los antebrazos que quieras o no te ""acostumbras""" a ese tipo de cortes (evidentemente duele pero es 1 costumbre (mala x cierto). 1 vez en 1 cumpleaños me corte la lengua (superficialmente) con 1 cuchillo enorme, le meti 1 lametazo diciendo que soy capaz de aguantar el dolor etc etc. y al no salir mucha sangre les vendi la moto que era capaz de controlar todo mi organismo... se lo creieron bastante... luego cogi 1 tenedor y me lo queria clavar en la lengua pero recapacite y me dije para...que cuando tomes la sopa se colara x debajo, y no lo hice por si acaso xdd, en fin no recomndable haced magia que es mas bonito que jugarsela.

saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

En fin, esas cosas para los fakires, a fin de cuentas asombras tanto levitando que arrancandote la piel a tiras. Duele menos, es menos peligroso, la gente mira hasta el final y maravillas al publico que es de lo qe se trata. Si lo aterrorizas ya no es magia. 

 Eso no quiere decir que no me guste la magia bizarra, mas bien al contrario; pero la "magia", no el tormento corporal. La inquisición no dejó nada bueno...

----------


## mr.magoo

Yo he apagado cigarrillos con la lengua un par de veces pero totalemtne de broma xD, les digo: 

"todo es cuestion de poder mental, si yo ahora mismo pienso que este cigarro es una piruleta yo lo puedo lamer y apagarlo con la boca, asi como me puedo beber este vaso de vodka pensando que es agua y no me hara completamente ningun efecto"

Obviamente al dia siguiente me despierto con una resaca de caballo y estoy escupiendo el sabor a mierda un par de dias pero las risas estan aseguradas, no he adquirido ningun poder mas por el momento  :P

----------


## Marco Antonio

"Ni toda la magia es capáz de asombrar..... ni todo lo que asombra es mágico..." Una frase que escuché a Juan y que podemos aplicar a este post.

Un fuerte abrazo

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Marco Antonio, buenisima frase!

De hecho este port deberia ir a al Bíblia junto al Calefón ....

Uno cosa que he notado es que estas cosas no dejan de ser más que demostraciones de "nuestro" nivel de testosterona .... ¿Porque las mujeres no hacen estas estupideces?

----------


## zhoraida

ha ha ha que final 3 de diamantes.... Es que estas cosas son raaaaaras y vosotros con la mente que teneis je je je

A mi me gusta la magia bizarra pero creo que hay limites en cuanto al publico el mago y el lugar. En general a las personas estas cosas les producen mucho rechazo ya no solo a nivel consciente sino de manera inconsciente y eso crea un problema.

----------


## magotamarit

Bueno para este tipo de efecto siempre considero que hay que tener algo de tacto para elegir el publico adecuado y el momento adecuado ya que hay gente muy sensible a todo esto.

Ya que pediais que se nombrasen efecos de este tipo, mi aportacion es a cerca del efecto que podeis ver en uno de los especiales de tv de david blaine.
El efecto es que el mago se come un pedazo de hilo y lo saca de dentro de su cuerpo.
No es del todo desagradable ya que no hay sangre de por medio, y si que creo que puede impactar.

----------


## karmasmagic

una migo se invento una version q ayuda mucho a la ora de apagar sigarrilos....ta muy vbuena....cagoi a un monton de persoinas

----------


## zhoraida

el efecto del hilo lo hizo anthony blake en un programa de tv hace ya algun tiempo y hablando de ello ahi tengo la prueba de que con este tipo de  magia hay que tener cuidado con el publico: Yo lo tenia gabado junto a otros magos y estaba en una reunion con unos amigos y me pidieron que pusiera el video. Me hicieron quitar la cinta no les sentó muy bien!!

POr cierto killos tened cuidado a ver si nos vamos a queda sin  hombres con eso de la testosterona eh!! aunque.... mejor no digo na pero hay mujeres.....

----------


## Marco Antonio

En el DVD Totally Extreme Hidden Magic (T.H.E.M), podreis encontrarlo en ellusionist si os interesa, utilizan la street magic para realizar bromas o gags. En una parte del DVD podemos ver a uno de los integrantes de este grupo, como queda para comer con varias chicas (por supuesto de una en una), y aprovechando que en el plato de su comida hay una mosca muerta, realiza un efecto increible que con solo ver la cara de las chicas, realmente a alguna está a punto de darle un "soponcio", el efecto es el siguiente, cuando le retiran la comida con la mosca en el plato, el personaje finje que se empieza a poner enfermo, comienza a toser de forma alarmante, con la consiguiente preocupación de la acompañante, para acabar abriendo la boca en un acto de intentar respirar.... y comienzan a salir cientos de pequeñas moscas de su garganta, moscas vivitas y coleando. Tendríais que ver la cara de las chicas.

Hay efectos que aunque sean impactantes realmente tienen mal gusto, tanto para el ayudante del ilusionista como para los espectadores que lo ven.

----------


## Felipe

El efecto del hilo que comentan *magotamarit* y *zhoraida* lo ha hecho más recientemente *Pardo* en el programa Il·lusionadors de TV3. Como dice zhoraida, hay que tener cuidado con el público, ¡había que ver la cara de la gente cuando se sacaba el hilo del estómago!
De todas formas, ¡vaya amigos más tikis mikis tienes, zhoraida!

----------


## Ella

> El efecto del hilo que comentan *magotamarit* y *zhoraida* lo ha hecho más recientemente *Pardo* en el programa Il·lusionadors de TV3. Como dice zhoraida, hay que tener cuidado con el público, ¡había que ver la cara de la gente cuando se sacaba el hilo del estómago!
> De todas formas, ¡vaya amigos más tikis mikis tienes, zhoraida!


letang tiene 2 videos haciendo eso...uno sacandose directamente el hilo de la barriga y otro en el que se ve que se ensarta el hilo y luego se lo saca...fue su primer video de magia que le vi hacer...cuando lo vi me sorprendio muchisimo, no me lo esperaba.

----------


## zhoraida

madre mia lo de las moscas!! me imagino las caras de las pobres chicas aunque es un buen efecto je jeje
Si mis amigos si son un poco tikis mikis ..... el problema es que el publico no tiene opcion de quitar la cinta

----------


## RNST

Qué mosqueo no??

Y cuando criss angel se saca la moeda del brazo a corte de cúter?

Delante de la gente de la calle...

Es algo chungo de ver... aunque se sepa que tiene "truco"

SALUDOS!

----------


## zhoraida

entonces... habra que preguntarse que tiene criss? que es lo que tiene de su personalidad que hace que a la gente le guste? como hace su magia para llegar a la gente??: "eso es lo que mas me gusta de el je je je (risa malevola)"

----------


## MaxVerdié

Lo de la aguja sí que es posible. De hecho, está estudiado, estructurado y archipracticado por numerosas artes marciales y disciplinas físico-mentales, sobre todo las orientales, sin nada que ver con sectas o gurús. Diversos estilos de kung fu, shiatsu, mikkio o disciplinas japonesas hace algún siglo que otro que encontraron los puntos en los que no hay ni vasos sanguíneos abundantes ni puntos de dolor y por los que se puede clavar una aguja con un mínimo (e incluso inexistente) dolor.

Por otra parte, la tan de moda ahora magia "bizarra" es más cuestión de presentación que de otra cosa. Buscale el punto gore a los efectos. Usa cuchillas de afeitar en vez de agujas, fantasmas en lugar de telepatía, un dedo disecado en lugar de varita, un personaje coherente.

Y a riesgo de parecer pedante (mi defecto favorito), señalo que:

 bizarro, rra. 
 (De it. bizzarro, iracundo). 
 1. adj. valiente (ǁ esforzado). 
 2. adj. Generoso, lucido, espléndido. 


Nada que ver con "bizarre", que en inglés significa "grotesco, raro, obsceno".

Perdón por el mareo...  :Smile1:

----------


## MaxVerdié

Lo de la aguja sí que es posible. De hecho, está estudiado, estructurado y archipracticado por numerosas artes marciales y disciplinas físico-mentales, sobre todo las orientales, sin nada que ver con sectas o gurús. Diversos estilos de kung fu, shiatsu, mikkio o disciplinas japonesas hace algún siglo que otro que encontraron los puntos en los que no hay ni vasos sanguíneos abundantes ni puntos de dolor y por los que se puede clavar una aguja con un mínimo (e incluso inexistente) dolor.

Por otra parte, la tan de moda ahora magia "bizarra" es más cuestión de presentación que de otra cosa. Buscale el punto gore a los efectos. Usa cuchillas de afeitar en vez de agujas, fantasmas en lugar de telepatía, un dedo disecado en lugar de varita, un personaje coherente.

Y a riesgo de parecer pedante (mi defecto favorito), señalo que:

 bizarro, rra. 
 (De it. bizzarro, iracundo). 
 1. adj. valiente (ǁ esforzado). 
 2. adj. Generoso, lucido, espléndido. 


Nada que ver con "bizarre", que en inglés significa "grotesco, raro, obsceno".

Perdón por el mareo...  :Smile1:

----------

